# Money-making idea for someone?



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

DH and I spent the afternoon assembling a desk I bought last weekend at Office Max. It wasn't terribly difficult and didn't require anything beyond simple hand tools, but it was time-consuming. Along the way, it occurred to me that a lot of people probably would pay to have this done! Might be effective to advertise right around Christmas, when people often acquire new stuff but are pressed for time. 

Just thought I'd mention this in case anyone finds the idea useful!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

I have wondered this as well Willow. Especially GAS GRILLS!

I think o be successful, a person would have to be able to undercut sears, home depot etc., and the most important part would be "where" the item is assembled.

Dropping off to a stranger might cause reservation as well as having a stranger come into people's homes.

Seems to me there is a valid need as "solving for pain" is a needed product in most cases, but how to deliver the service is a head scratcher for me? 

Thoughts? scratch


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I used to do this for a living. I worked for Huffy. Of course thats bikes, but I worked AT Lowes. It was my job to assemble everything. Grills, wheelbarrows, furniture. I also had to uncrate and run all the lawn equipment, ie. weed eaters, lawnmowers, both push and riders, then drain the tanks so they could be put on display. They paid by the piece. It wasn't much. I made like 5-8$ a wheelbarrow, they were a terrible pain and it took 45min to 1 hr if you were really pushing it and didnt mess up. The grills were awful. Especially the bigger ones with all the special parts, like rotisseries and warming shelves. A lot of times, the screw holes in the metal didn't quite match up. It was a job, that s it. Just my experience.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Advertise yourself as a 'Santa Helper'. They drop off toys needing assembly, you asemble and store until they pick them up on Christmas Eve. Charge maybe $20 per hour assembly time with a set minimum of one hour.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Ken Scharabok said:


> Advertise yourself as a 'Santa Helper'. They drop off toys needing assembly, you asemble and store until they pick them up on Christmas Eve. Charge maybe $20 per hour assembly time with a set minimum of one hour.



Ahhhhh......:goodjob:


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

After posting the above, I looked on Craigslist, and sure enough ... someone advertises this service in my area!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

willow_girl said:


> After posting the above, I looked on Craigslist, and sure enough ... someone advertises this service in my area!


Do you seen capacity to allow two folks to provide the service? Are you looking at entering the market? Sounds like a great side gig.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Noooo! Not me. I have more work than I can handle already. 

Just saw a way that someone might be able to make a buck, and thought I'd pass it along in case anyone finds it useful.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Are you still actively trading WG?


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

I would think that a man could make a few bucks putting together those Harbor Freight green houses. I have heard nightmares about them. Post on Craigslist, then talk to the manager at your local HF, give him a couple business cards...


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Are you still actively trading WG?


Umm, that's a sore subject with me right now! ound:

Couple days ago, I bought some ATMI. I *thought* it was supposed to report on Friday. It went up, down, and all around ... all within 50 cents of the purchase price. By Thursday, it was back where it started, but I know stocks usually take a dive right after they report, so before I left for work, I set a 'sell' if the price went up .30 over what I had paid for it. 

When I got home that night, I checked the account ... found the stock went up $1.35 that day ... ARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHH! If I'd kept my fingers off the keyboard, I'd have made $270 instead of $60.

And ... it turns out it doesn't report until 2/1. I could've waited. :doh:


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

seagullplayer said:


> I would think that a man could make a few bucks putting together those Harbor Freight green houses. I have heard nightmares about them. Post on Craigslist, then talk to the manager at your local HF, give him a couple business cards...


Ugh, I have one they ARE a nightmare.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

willow_girl said:


> Umm, that's a sore subject with me right now! ound:
> 
> Couple days ago, I bought some ATMI. I *thought* it was supposed to report on Friday. It went up, down, and all around ... all within 50 cents of the purchase price. By Thursday, it was back where it started, but I know stocks usually take a dive right after they report, so before I left for work, I set a 'sell' if the price went up .30 over what I had paid for it.
> 
> ...


A profit is a profit. :thumb: Careful of letting "leaving some on the table" bother you. That same little voice may also keep you in a trade you should exit. :yuck:

Glad to hear you are still extracting from the markets!


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

Swing sets! If you are handy, you can put them together fast, but if you aren't...let's just say you are more than willing to pay a handsome price to have one put together.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

The neat thing about assembly, IMO, is it doesn't seem like it requires much in the way of tools ... so no great investment to get started!


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

cool idea!  Where there's a need, there's a job/business!


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

If some one is intrested in opening a business .think about a butcher or meat prosesing .all of them in our local area stay booked up months in advance


----------

